# Mandies Bark Attack



## Megan (Mar 21, 2008)

Mandie after a bath, barking and rolling around.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8JmftcBrJA


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

Thats cute..
I always have the lick that it rains after bathtime...why is that?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Looks like a typical case of "After Bath Zoomies" to me. Cute video.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Cute video, she is so pretty


----------



## Megan (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks, she always has the "After Bath Zoomies"..I took that video a little less then two hours ago.. She smells good now..Not like pee as she did before the bath....I think she rolled in my horses pee.. or something.. 0_0


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She looks alot like Bama when it comes to drying time. Roll, run, lick, & repeat.


----------



## Megan (Mar 21, 2008)

Its mainly, Bark, Run, lick, bark more, roll, bark, run, bark ,for mandie. :


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

_They feel sooo good after their baths...Millie and Pearl do the same thing along with big time zoomies_


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

Megan, thanks for sharing. Loved the video. You've inspired to teach Coffee "back-up" Thanks,

dg


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Very cute ......


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Mandie is a cutie! She listens really good, especially during a zoomie.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Pretty red girl. Your You Tube site looks nice too. She's one amazing jumper!


----------



## Megan (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah, she very obedient.


Thank you! She can clear 4 ft and jump a 5ft fence, but of corse she would never jump the fence unless i was on the other side or i asked her to.


----------

